# Rock weight for hunting



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

So I've been selecting rocks, and weighing them on a scale to see if I can get accurate with them. What would be the best weight to use? I intend to shoot them from non tapered 2 cm double theraband flatbands. So far I'm trying to get them between 14 and 18 grams. I get a feeling the rocks drop a lot quicker then the 10 mm steel I was using before though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

14 to 18 grams is VERY heavy ammo. 14 grams = 216 grains. Your 10 mm steel balls will weigh in at about 4.086 grams = 63 grains. I would suggest stones that weigh 8 to 9 grams = 123 to 139 grains should be more suitable. They will have plenty of mass for any slingshot game, and assuming they are smooth and roundish, they should have a decent trajectory.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

That explains it. Well I'll go after the light ones I discarded now. Thanks!

So if I put those 18 gram rocks back in in the surf, how long before they will be 8-9 grams?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shooterofslingshots said:


> That explains it. Well I'll go after the light ones I discarded now. Thanks!
> 
> So if I put those 18 gram rocks back in in the surf, how long before they will be 8-9 grams?


Hmmm ... try 100 years ... if that does not cut them down to size, try 200 years ... :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

